# Amazon Fire Orgami Case



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I brought the fire on primeday I need a case.
Anyone have the Orgami case by amazon
I brought the magneta fire and they have the matching case


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I went and ordered it seeing noons seems to own one. I figure I will give it a shot


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one. The official amazon origami cover and it does put my fire to sleep when I close cover, it doesn't turn it off.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying I just got it today doesnt seem to stand to well.


----------

